# 21.5 giant smallie



## tntsmb (Jul 30, 2014)

I went yesterday to explore some new water and it started off slow and small. The first couple hours I threw all kinds of different lures only getting 6 little smallies and a couple hits on top water then I switched lures size and color and got a 19" inch pig followed by another solid 17" then back to small fish for a little.  Then I made a perfect cast to a log just fully expecting the hit at any second only to bring it back without a strike, well almost all the way back to the canoe. With about 6 feet of line out I get thumped and instantly it screamed out some serious drag right under the canoe and jumped 3 feet in the air behind me. I had dipped my rod in the water grabbed the paddle with one hand gave a couple quick strokes spinning the canoe around getting the line out from under it. From there the battle was on she jumped 2 more times and had so much power. It was an amazing fight. She measured out at 21.5 took a couple quick photos and she was on her way. This was my 4th fish Ohio smallie and possibly the heaviest. The rest of the trip was mostly small fish but a couple more decent smallies. I also caught 1 sauger and 1 scanky drum.


----------



## tntsmb (Jul 30, 2014)

the big girl


----------



## wright_714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice smallie. Impressive. Is that the Little Miami?


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Amazing fish TNT!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice catch TNT that's a beauty.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

That is a thick fish!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Easily 8 pounds...


----------



## tntsmb (Jul 30, 2014)

HOUSE said:


> Easily 8 pounds...


definitely not house but maybe close to 5#s. I have been know to fish the LMR quite a bit and have caught some big smallies there but would never confirm or deny where it was from.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Nice job, that's a beast! there is definitely no fish like that in the LMR.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

TNT your reports are detrimental to my self esteem. Awesome fish congrats!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Another great looking smallmouth tnt.


----------



## chuck976 (Apr 27, 2013)

TNT...when you say you switched lure size and color, what color and size did you switch to? And what kind of lure? Trying to gain some knowledge here because that fish is a BEAUT!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

tntsmb said:


> definitely not house but maybe close to 5#s. I have been know to fish the LMR quite a bit and have caught some big smallies there but would never confirm or deny where it was from.


It is a bit of an in joke around here.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

gibson330usa said:


> Nice job, that's a beast! there is definitely no fish like that in the LMR.



Do you wanna bet? Lol


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

You people make me sad


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats on an awesome fish! Also, congrats and thanks for turning him loose. Some guys were just posting this week about having big fish mounted, which I feel is such a waste. I enjoy the lengths you go to disguise your location in the pics. Great work on all accounts!


----------



## tntsmb (Jul 30, 2014)

godukies said:


> Congrats on an awesome fish! Also, congrats and thanks for turning him loose. Some guys were just posting this week about having big fish mounted, which I feel is such a waste. I enjoy the lengths you go to disguise your location in the pics. Great work on all accounts!


Thanks man, I cant believe anyone would even consider killing a big smallie or any other large fish from such a small stream especially just to mount it. Take a picture and get replica mount its just that simple. People just need to think about how awesome the experience was for themselves to catch such a remarkable fish and release it with the hope some one else gets a chance to catch it later. It really bothers me for people to keep fish out of our small creeks in general. They are so fragile and could be fished out if everyone shared their same lack of concern for conservation. If they want to keep fish hit the lakes or big rivers which can sustain the pressure and are stocked by the state.


----------



## tntsmb (Jul 30, 2014)

chuck976 said:


> TNT...when you say you switched lure size and color, what color and size did you switch to? And what kind of lure? Trying to gain some knowledge here because that fish is a BEAUT!


Without getting to specific ill try to answer. I was throwing a soft plastic minnow imitation in a smaller size chartreuse colored, which had been working very well recently. I switched to a bigger version of the same bait in a more natural color. I definitely believe the big smallies are suckers for big minnow imitation especially from late summer into fall. 
So lets say you have several different options to imitate minnows, shad, or just bait fish in general. You can throw grubs, swim baits, white or smoke tubes, flukes, paddle tails, stick baits, rattle traps, jerk baits, crank baits, as well as countless other options. Whatever you have confidence in big smallies can be taken on with the right presentation size and color. 
I always get lures in different sizes colors ranging from very small 1.5 inches to 5 even 6 inches. In my experience details can really be an important factor shape, size, color, texture, scent, and sound (vibration) all can be key. Other times it not as important. I guess what I am saying is get your favorite lure in multiple sizes and colors and dont be afraid to experiment in areas you know there are fish. This time of the year bigger can be better sometimes. 
The same goes for craw fish imitation tubes, bass jigs, realistic craw baits. I have tubes, bass jigs, and trailers in tons of different colors sizes and brands and have no loyalty to anyone in particular. Whichever is producing is the one I will use. 
Plastic worms as well from 3 to 6 inches multiple colors and brands. I carry them with me as well and they work very well at times. 
I put myself in water where I know there are fish and then I try to figure out what will trip their trigger. I look at it like its their job to eat as they are fish and that is what they do. With that said there is something I can do that will make them bite.
This mentality is a far cry from the way I grew up fishing. As soon as I could walk my dad was taking me fishing. We learned to fish together and at first we had no clue. We would consider just catching something to be a success early on. We had a few lures we caught fish on and they were all we used (rooster-tails rappalas and crank baits). They were the same size with very little color variation and mostly ran shallow. If the fish didn't hit our offering they just weren't there or even better are not biting. This was how we justified not catching. As a kid I started experimenting with different lure variations and started catching way more than my dad. He was throwing the same old lures not catching, but it didn't take him to long to come around. This progression has led me to my current view on fishing that there is always something that I can do to catch more and bigger fish. They will bite if I do the right thing and its my job to figure that out.


----------



## Topher (Apr 6, 2014)

What a great day tntsmb. Your story was fun. Reminds me of my son and I.... Only I am the Dad stuck on the rooster tail and my son is the one catching the fish.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Holy bojangles, I have to come out of exile to congratulate you on that one!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

tntsmb said:


> They will bite if I do the right thing and its my job to figure that out.


So you just pound a hole til you figure it out? How long before you move on if it doesn't produce?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm, wating on OSG for his comment... contest shoulda went longer TNT
woulda won


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> i'm, wating on OSG for his comment... contest shoulda went longer TNT
> woulda won


I was waiting to see your comment first trailbreaker...


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Tnt your killing them. Thanks for your insight, great fish.


----------



## tntsmb (Jul 30, 2014)

sammerguy said:


> So you just pound a hole til you figure it out? How long before you move on if it doesn't produce?


Its hard to say exactly how long I will fish an area. The amount of time varies depending on the area, and if I have already established a pattern that day. If it is an area that I just think looks fishy I may just run my normal compliment of lures through it or whatever is the hot lure for the day. My normal compliment of lures consist of a top water, soft plastics, (craw, worm, and minnow imitations) and minnow plugs. This group of lure can general covers the water column pretty effectively. If it doesn't happen with this group and I am in an area I just know holds fish I will try multiple different colors types and sizes of lures until i am satisfied with my effort.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, sounds like nearly the same routine I use, I just need to find your spots now! LOL


----------

